# Advertising money. How would you spend and would you do this?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I have to ask because I just don't get it. After the Gerraldo Rivera waste of time Liberal traitor show on WCOA in the Morning, sometimes they air a Frontier Motors talk show???? My question is, after listening on accident thinking I was still on the other show, I thought to myself after changing the station " Who in the world would actually listen to this crap"? I mean seriously , it's a talk show about used car sales???? *

*The second question is more for the guys on the show. If you were in a room of a hundred people, and you asked them " Would you change the channel if this show came on?" how many people do you think would raise their hand? I'm betting all of them. Seems like a huge waste of money to me. I have done plenty of radio ads in my day but just commercials not a show about insurance!!*


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

waste of money for sure. might as well throw the money away, BLAB tv is also a giant waste of cash

flyers+discount+ hand to hand= best bang for buck


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Tell that to Frontier Motors. They have built a business from TV and Radio.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Tell that to Frontier Motors. They have built a business from TV and Radio.


*Ivan and Ron did NOT build a business from TV or Radio, they built it by buying quality cars and trucks and providing great service and finance options. I have watched them grow from a real " Dirt Lot" To the nicest independent dealer in town. My Father in law just bought a very nice Dodge truck from them and he is very pleased and I have bought a few in my day and have no complaints either. I think Ron just like to be on the TV and Radio, lol. Makes him feel famous or something, lol*


----------

